# Panerai PAM111



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


|> Kewl 

 when did it arrive ? I didn't know you had this one :think:


----------



## BenL




----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


Wow


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> |> Kewl
> 
> when did it arrive ? I didn't know you had this one :think:


Thanks, Reno. Yeah, this is the latest arrival, it's great! I'm very excited to have it - and I have a feeling it will be on the wrist for a while. :-!


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> Wow


I _do_ love that display caseback. :-!


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


> Thanks, Reno. Yeah, this is the latest arrival, it's great! I'm very excited to have it - and *I have a feeling it will be on the wrist for a while.* :-!


I hear you ;-)

Enjoy it, you lucky man ! :-!


----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> I hear you ;-)
> 
> Enjoy it, you lucky man ! :-!


Thanks so much, buddy. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## taint it sweet

The watch looks great...nice..


----------



## BenL

taint it sweet said:


> The watch looks great...nice..


Glad you like it, buddy. :thanks


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## EL_Chingon

BenL said:


> Glad you like it, buddy. :thanks


 hey ben, you are making me think about getting a new 111. I am starting to miss mine like crazy.:-s

kevin


----------



## BenL

kmroldan said:


> hey ben, you are making me think about getting a new 111. I am starting to miss mine like crazy.:-s
> 
> kevin


I say go for it, Kevin! It sure is a sweet model.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## MC36

Adding my PAM 111 to the mix!


----------



## BenL

MC36 said:


> Adding my PAM 111 to the mix!


Very nice, thanks for the addition! :-!


----------



## BenL

Pics of the new straps.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## AKonline

Wow you have some of the sickest watches around. The PAM111 is classy and elegant.


----------



## BenL

AKonline said:


> Wow you have some of the sickest watches around. The PAM111 is classy and elegant.


Thanks for the kind words, brotha.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## link2derek

Great pix! Makes me want to go strap mine on right now. . . .


----------



## BenL

link2derek said:


> Great pix! Makes me want to go strap mine on right now. . . .


You should! And show us some shots!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kibi

nice watch, my dream


----------



## BenL

kibi said:


> nice watch, my dream


Thanks, brotha. I say go for your dream!


----------



## BenL




----------



## rhst1

What a brilliant design innovation the sandwich dial is. I don't think a Panerai is a Panerai without it.



BenL said:


>


----------



## BenL

rhst1 said:


> What a brilliant design innovation the sandwich dial is. I don't think a Panerai is a Panerai without it.


Couldn't agree more. b-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Lew

Great watch, really beautifull :-!


----------



## BenL

Lew said:


> Great watch, really beautifull :-!


Thanks, Lew. I'm really enjoying it. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------

